# Navarre Pier 6/17/21



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cigs were everywhere...from right on top of the beach out to the end. Plenty of LYs, too. Why was there so much bait you ask? _*Because there was nothing there to eat them. *_

Flipper stayed there the 11 hours I was there and if Flipper didn't get the bait, remoras would.

One king was hooked, but Flipper " caught" it. He did let the fisherman keep the head. I saw 2 Spanish caught off the end. Lots of hardtails were caught. We saw tarpon, but no takers on swim baits. Bonita's...small ones like winter Bo's came by , but would by anywhere from 1 to 5 instead of schools passing by.

Trying to figure out if I am going to try again tomorrow or go chasing mullet.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Cigs were everywhere...from right on top of the beach out to the end. Plenty of LYs, too. Why was there so much bait you ask? _*Because there was nothing there to eat them. *_
> 
> Flipper stayed there the 11 hours I was there and if Flipper didn't get the bait, remoras would.
> 
> ...


Just wondering I have seen shows where they radio tag sharks and the leave and go offshore before storms you think the other large fish on the coastline do the same?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

What storm? That dinky thunderstorm down south?
This has been the pattern this whole year, so far. Very few kings. Spanish will blitz for a day or two, then disappear for a few days.

Look at a radar image of this " storm". Bay of Campeche is damn near clear except for a few really small thunderstorms...during rainy season.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> What storm? That dinky thunderstorm down south?
> This has been the pattern this whole year, so far. Very few kings. Spanish will blitz for a day or two, then disappear for a few days.
> 
> Look at a radar image of this " storm". Bay of Campeche is damn near clear except for a few really small thunderstorms...during rainy season.


I was thinking more of a fresh water influx some how they sharks new when that was coming I’m not telling at all just wondering what someone with years of experience thought


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> I was thinking more of a fresh water influx some how they sharks new when that was coming I’m not telling at all just wondering what someone with years of experience thought


 guess I thought (my fault) from your post this was abnormal just know the rivers over here In AL are flooding and were supposed to get a lot more rain once this tropical depression gets up here this weekend really was not thinking y’all probably won’t get the rain we do


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> I was thinking more of a fresh water influx some how they sharks new when that was coming I’m not telling at all just wondering what someone with years of experience thought


Kings go into a feeding frenzy on the edge of storms.


----------

